# Today I went to Costco on 1 night's sleep deprivation



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I felt so high and happy upbeat and it felt like I was dreaming all the time! You know how you feel when you don't sleep, wow, it was amazingly helpful since I haven't been to the grocery stores in about 1 month, that's strange cuz I always used to go grocery shopping all the time. People were staring at me and that is normal, it's normal for people to go grocery shopping so why can't I ? I don't see any prejudice on why I can't go, and why I have to bother if they look at me? I look at them too! I don't have difficulties going to grocery stores though, but sometimes I feel like just staying in especially when I sleep normally. Like when I am sleep deprived just 1 day, I have more energy and I feel like I am on auto-pilot and I can do so many things like wash the dishes, go to grocery stores, and just walk around so upbeat and looking around everywhere. I think the sleep deprivation also adds to my hypomania or mania phase, I get even more powerful feelings, but I still feel a tad bit shy/reserved. I mean I couldn't greet anyone but I was able to keep my posture well but I was walking kind of weird and running around....

There were alot of couples there but I didn't feel any negative feelings towards them, I was focusing on doing my own stuff! Also, there were some hot guys, one was with his mom and that was very hot, I couldn't stare at him and I was smiling and looking down and hiding behind my dad, but then I was trying to find him cuz he was hot and I know he wanted to find me too. Also there were other hot guys walking close to me but I didn't stare at them, I was too focused on talking to my dad and grabbing stuff off the shelf and putting it in the cart! I was sexy cuz I was speaking Romanian and they were all like wow....

I don't think I could have gone today if I slept normally, the sleep deprivation helps me so much! I did have some negative thoughts about myself when I was in putting my makeup on and getting ready, calling myself ugly but then I dismissed those thoughts and just finished touching up on myself and was out the house in a jiffy. Even sleep deprived, I was about to give up and just stay home, but now man, I rehearsed all day that I was going to go to Costco to buy stuff with my dad and I really went! It was like a dream come true to do what I planned to do on that day! If only we could plan stuff like this and be able to do it! There have been times when I could plan and really get stuff done and I felt a great accomplishment! I bet when I wake up tomorrow, I will be in a low mood, but my mood keeps changing very fast, like several times a day.

*You guys/gals have any sleep deprivation success stories?*


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually whenever I've been awake for more than 24 hours or had very bad sleep, I will get to this point. Mind is tired and a bit physically tired. But then your sleepiness will disappear. So you can feel your mind being tired and you feel some slight physical tiredness. But you are not sleepy and you will have trouble falling asleep when you go to bed because of it. I do feel a slight drifty feeling, but nowhere strong enough where you feel a euphoria. Honestly, I don't really like this feeling though.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm usually sleep deprived but I have one success story, maybe. I flew to disneyland with some of my coworkers and we went the same day we flew so we were all tired. Normally I am terrified of any kind of rollercoaster/rides with lots of falling (even the baby ones at Disneyland and California Adventure) but I think my body was too tired to actually put me in full panic mode so I went on all of them. It was still terrible I hated it but I am kind of proud that I managed my fear a little bit. I think if I was running on full gas I never would have done it.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a lot of trouble sleeping. I know what you're talking about -- about the weird kind of floaty energy and less-intense anxiety. Things don't seem so heavy or important, and you can be more productive and get more things done. But it tends to be a fairly short phase for me, then I just hit a wall and have trouble thinking clearly or even moving my legs. I can't really think of any "success" stories, but when I get like that I do tend to do more cleaning or run more errands.

I think sometimes I worry too much about how much sleep I'm "supposed" to get and feel like I'd be better off if I just didn't try to sleep at all for a day or two once a week. I've had about 5 hours of sleep in the last two days, and I just feel wretched and physically exhausted; but I can't sleep, either. I just lie in bed praying for sleep for an hour or two, then get up, do stuff for a bit, and then try again; and just keep repeating the process all day. It's very frustrating for me.

This is why I feel like I shouldn't fight it and I should just stay up for 24 or 48 hours until I pass out. Then maybe I'll get a full night's sleep.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I know just what you mean, i love that feeling.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay, so I slept for 5 hours and then woke up. Uhmmm I still feel like I did yesterday in a good positive mood and stuff! Also, when I am in this sleep deprivation phase I always have these positive thoughts about bettering my life, like I want to go back to college so bad and I keep thinking about how everything will work out so well and I will be able to go! It's very interesting, as opposed to when I have a normal sleeping schedule - I still get these thoughts popping up but I feel like I am dreading going to college and I feel bad and all these bad intrusive thoughts about my unattractive appearance get in my way. But when I go without that much sleep for some times I can stay in this constant positive mood and feel good about how good my future will be and how much I want to go back to college. I am basically visualizing myself being able to go to college and getting stuff done like the applications and everything by myself without my dad like how I used to do when I was on prozac. And then I also visualize myself being able to talk to everyone when I am in a group and also giving a presentation, like I feel even though I've never given one - I believe in myself that I can do it. 

I feel so good like this, it literally reminds me of how I used to be and feel when I wasn't tolerating the prozac. I was able to go and do whatever I wanted, and those intrusive negative thoughts about my unattractive appearance never got in my way, or if they did - it only took a second to dismiss them and do what I wanted without being held back. But sometimes even when I am like this with the sleep deprivation, I still get these negative thoughts about myself and my worth but it kind of feels like prozac now compared to how much harder it is to control those thoughts during my normal sleeping schedule. My moods seem to be uplifted with less sleep, I don't feel awake awake but I feel so much more self-confidence and worth and a sense of belonging, so I am able to be much more productive than otherwise.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I had mild sleep deprivation, went shopping for a dress and actually asked the cashier what time it was.

It was strange because i was alert enough to be able to do most things but much less anxious.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I also feel a higher awareness or sensitivity when I masturbate and fantasize and my orgasm is thrice as powerful during sleep deprivation phases. I am also able to go outside in my backyard and get some sun and walk around freely, I totally avoid going out in the backyard and relaxing like this when I sleep regularly. I mean, sleep depriving would make someone have less energy but for me it only gives me more energy or just because I feel a relief from social anxiety or other negative thoughts that get in my way - I have no energy but I take the chance anyway and this creates an illusion of energy I don't have but I really do have! Then I think about all the stuff I lack taking care of when I sleep regularly and have a full restored energy supply just wasting away because my thoughts are getting in my way and I feel like I can't do much. I am so much more productive without these thoughts like how I was on prozac!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I was sleep deprived at the grand canyon so I drank a ton of coffee (and I mean a ton), I then had so much energy and so little inhibition that I ran like a quarter of the way down the grand canyon trail before I realized that maybe that wasnt such a good idea.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

roxslide said:


> I'm usually sleep deprived but I have one success story, maybe. I flew to disneyland with some of my coworkers and we went the same day we flew so we were all tired. Normally I am terrified of any kind of rollercoaster/rides with lots of falling (even the baby ones at Disneyland and California Adventure) but I think my body was too tired to actually put me in full panic mode so I went on all of them. *It was still terrible I hated it but I am kind of proud that I managed my fear a little bit. I think if I was running on full gas I never would have done it*.


Yeah exactly, it's like you take so much more risks when you're running out of gas. It's strange haha. That is a success story, hope you also felt comfy being around those crowds and enjoyed your time having fun with your coworkers.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

truant said:


> I have a lot of trouble sleeping. I know what you're talking about -- about the weird kind of floaty energy and less-intense anxiety. Things don't seem so heavy or important, and you can be more productive and get more things done. But it tends to be a fairly short phase for me, then I just hit a wall and have trouble thinking clearly or even moving my legs. I can't really think of any "success" stories, but when I get like that I do tend to do more cleaning or run more errands.
> 
> I think sometimes I worry too much about how much sleep I'm "supposed" to get and feel like I'd be better off if I just didn't try to sleep at all for a day or two once a week. I've had about 5 hours of sleep in the last two days, and I just feel wretched and physically exhausted; but I can't sleep, either. I just lie in bed praying for sleep for an hour or two, then get up, do stuff for a bit, and then try again; and just keep repeating the process all day. It's very frustrating for me.
> 
> This is why I feel like I shouldn't fight it and I should just stay up for 24 or 48 hours until I pass out. Then maybe I'll get a full night's sleep.


Ah yes, sounds just like me. So, when we wake up after we passed out, it will be 1 SH!TTY day or more until we sleep deprive ourselves again. I know it's not healthy, and I know that our body needs sleep, but this is like doing drugs, so which one is more harmful? The drugs or the sleep deprivation?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> Usually whenever I've been awake for more than 24 hours or had very bad sleep, I will get to this point. Mind is tired and a bit physically tired. But then your sleepiness will disappear. So you can feel your mind being tired and you feel some slight physical tiredness. But you are not sleepy and you will have trouble falling asleep when you go to bed because of it. I do feel a slight drifty feeling, but nowhere strong enough where you feel a euphoria. Honestly, I don't really like this feeling though.


Yeah, but you don't feel any slight relief from social anxiety and/ are motivated to go out and do stuff? I mean, you would get the euphoria from doing stuff which would be harder to do when you sleep regularly. Or euphoria/energy to do stuff.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

The Library of Emma said:


> I had mild sleep deprivation, went shopping for a dress and actually asked the cashier what time it was.
> 
> It was strange because i was alert enough to be able to do most things but much less anxious.


Yeah totally, haha. That's great! I also find myself talking more to my family about personal stuff and also it's easier to make eye contact and be one/present in the moment. I also am more lighthearted when I go to the stores and it's crowded and you know how people sometimes bump into each other with their carts or are about to? I can just say sorry out loud and smile or laugh and they're also smiling and laughing too, and that's all it's about, it's beautiful, I love those moments.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> I was sleep deprived at the grand canyon so I drank a ton of coffee (and I mean a ton), I then had so much energy and so little inhibition that I ran like a quarter of the way down the grand canyon trail before I realized that maybe that wasnt such a good idea.


Lol, be careful you don't trip and fall into it. Nice, I went there last year in August, man we could have met up! Intense.... Lol, I would be kinda scared to go to Grand Canyon sleep deprived, I mean did you see how deep it is? No way, my balance isn't so good when I don't sleep, I can't trust myself walking safely around huge precipices.


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm the exact opposite of you guys, I feel like sh*t when I don't get enough sleep haha. I get emotional and stressed out really easily, even more anxious than usual, and I go into this sort of confused daze. I've pretty much learned at this point that I need a good night's sleep if I want to be a functional human being the next day.

It's kind of interesting that so many of you feel like that, though, I wonder why?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Lol, be careful you don't trip and fall into it. Nice, I went there last year in August, man we could have met up! Intense.... Lol, I would be kinda scared to go to Grand Canyon sleep deprived, I mean did you see how deep it is? No way, my balance isn't so good when I don't sleep, I can't trust myself walking safely around huge precipices.


lol you should have seen me! I was climbing on and in every little outcropping I could find! I was really dancing with death that day. haha maybe, I was staying at the El Tovar, it was pretty cool. Heck yeah I saw how deep it was! thats why I got right up to the edge.

"Never was anything great achieved without danger." - Niccolo Machiavelli


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

If it's happening anyway, @SwtSurrender , might as well make the most of it, eh? Use it to your advantage.



Afreen88 said:


> I think this is a good idea. A few years back I had seriously bad insomnia and worried incessantly and I tried all sorts of crap to fix it. In the end, I just gave up caring and decided if I only get X amount of hours, then I get X amount of hours


I think I just get caught up in other people's concern. People are always asking me if I'm getting enough sleep, so I feel like I'm doing something wrong by not having a regular sleep schedule. So I start to worry about it and try to force myself to sleep because I know I'm "supposed" to get so many hours every night.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

truant said:


> If it's happening anyway, @SwtSurrender , might as well make the most of it, eh? Use it to your advantage.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking about, like I could finish that job application finally, then complete a FAFSA, then call up all different places for setting appointments or the pharmacy, and then apply for Fall semester omfg! Okay, what about when I have to really do those things with regular sleep? I think it won't be that bad cuz I'm already rolling, all I have to do is keep rolling. It's like when I am running low on gas I don't procrastinate at all!!! It's amazing, I procrastinate all the time when I sleep regularly/full on gas/fully restored in energy and sleep! It's not fair, but I am learning alot from my subconscious mind when it stays awake during the day, wow <- would you look at that I just came up with a new way to look at things. So then when we sleep deprive ourselves, our subconscious mind takes control over our conscious mind! That's the reason why I can do what I want! Okay, wow, this is so revolutionary! Sleep deprivation is so helpful for progress in our lives! As long as you don't operate machinery like it says on the bottle, you'll be okay.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> lol you should have seen me! I was climbing on and in every little outcropping I could find! I was really dancing with death that day. haha maybe, I was staying at the El Tovar, it was pretty cool. Heck yeah I saw how deep it was! thats why I got right up to the edge.
> 
> "Never was anything great achieved without danger." - Niccolo Machiavelli


Wow, sounds like we could have had some fun together... you seem quite adventurous... I like that. Lol, we went with the Grand Canyon Railway and stopped at this hotel/apartment thing they have next to the canyon, it's cool, in a way you can think about the canyon as an ocean and the hotel/apartments on the shore would make more sense then.... But the Grand Canyon is huge and there's different places to see it from, so probably you were on the other side of it and not where I was. So it's kind of hard to meet up there, we could be 1000 miles apart or more.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

But did you get any good free samples?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

OtterlyAbsurd said:


> I'm the exact opposite of you guys, I feel like sh*t when I don't get enough sleep haha. I get emotional and stressed out really easily, even more anxious than usual, and I go into this sort of confused daze. I've pretty much learned at this point that I need a good night's sleep if I want to be a functional human being the next day.
> 
> It's kind of interesting that so many of you feel like that, though, I wonder why?


Yeah, depends on how you can deal with temperament I guess? Also depends if you go without sleep more than 1 day, if I do that I will become very irritable and angry, little things will set me off, I get overly emotional too, start having hallucinations, and I sort of lose all this happy mood thing and just start closing off socially. I think I also feel a tad bit irritable especially in the afternoon on that day, but I try hard to keep myself together just to end this day as positive as it began. That's why I only do it for 1 day. You know also maybe just like we can have good days or bad days, we can also have good sleep deprivation days and bad sleep deprivation days too!

How long are you doing it for? Do you get irritable after just 1 night's sleep deprivation? It would be more common to become irritable if you go into the 2nd day no sleep as well or even 3rd and 4th, but I only recommend 1 night without sleep. I mean we could try to have more fun with our friends and experiment stuff on the holidays or anytime.

But it makes sense why you'd get this way, your mind is all like Hey Go To Sleep Already You Had Enough Fun It's Killing Me, you know our mind has to find a way to send us into sleep. My muscles start to hurt so bad and I don't have balance, I feel like falling, I think the muscles can't restore properly when you go without sleeping and that might be bad.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Whatev said:


> But did you get any good free samples?


Haha, they weren't doing that when we went there! It was like 7 pm, and no one was doing the free sample thing so that was strange indeed. They also don't sell anymore gum there, they took it out! That's unusual, I bet they're hiding something. They did have these chocolate, candy covered apple thingys, but they were for sale, but I was salivating as I was passing by. I bet they only do the free samples over the weekends? I always get in position of being social when I do get a free sample - even when I sleep regularly, I ask them questions and reply with satisfaction and a laugh/smile and they really like that of course. But I don't go to every single sample in the whole store, just maybe 1 or 2, especially if they have some chocolate lol. I have some trouble getting or doing this with hot guys giving out free samples tho, but it's a whole lot easier with older men.... Ikr, but still, they're so hot/cute, but I should totally try it when I am sleep deprived for sure!


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Wow, sounds like we could have had some fun together... you seem quite adventurous... I like that. Lol, we went with the Grand Canyon Railway and stopped at this hotel/apartment thing they have next to the canyon, it's cool, in a way you can think about the canyon as an ocean and the hotel/apartments on the shore would make more sense then.... But the Grand Canyon is huge and there's different places to see it from, so probably you were on the other side of it and not where I was. So it's kind of hard to meet up there, we could be 1000 miles apart or more.


I would say that I am, indeed, rather adventurous, but I think if I ran into you in person I'd be impossibly quite and reserved. Yeah, having a giant hole in the middle makes it hard to get places :/ I like the ocean analogy though, I think it fits well.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

sad1231234 said:


> I know just what you mean, i love that feeling.


Thanks man, me too man, me too. Well since so many of us seem to engage in this sleep deprivation thing, we can try talking about it with people and then maybe they will share our own interests! What an icebreaker.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Afreen88 said:


> Night shifts are part of my job and I totally get what you mean. There comes a point in the night where I am elated and giddy, it's weird. I feel at peace.
> 
> I think this is a good idea. A few years back I had seriously bad insomnia and worried incessantly and I tried all sorts of crap to fix it. In the end, I just gave up caring and decided if I only get X amount of hours, then I get X amount of hours, that's my brain. Eventually, I got a regular-ish sleeping pattern back and the quality of it was better. It's still not perfect (especially with my erratic hours at work) but it'll do. Worrying about it and forcing yourself just makes it 10x worse ime.


Yeah, exactly, so it seems like a good idea to work night shifts, maybe some people work night shifts for this reason only haha, that's amazing, really haven't thought about it this way before. Yeah, sounds like a good idea to just sleep how much you want instead of the 8 hours -10 hours recommendation from doctors. You know it's not a perfect sleeping schedule but at least I feel better and am more productive. If you want to have a perfect sleeping schedule and you feel bad - the doctors will recommend you some antidepressants. Huh, I'd rather just have it my own way, doctors keep adding stuff to compensate for some other stuff and then they try to balance you out, when you can just balance everything yourself naturally.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

truant said:


> I think I just get caught up in other people's concern. People are always asking me if I'm getting enough sleep, so I feel like I'm doing something wrong by not having a regular sleep schedule. So I start to worry about it and try to force myself to sleep because I know I'm "supposed" to get so many hours every night.


Haha, no SH!T, lie to them that Yes You Are Sleeping Regularly/8 hours - 10 hours a day. Don't worry about them, they're just going on and on about what their doctors tell them, the doctors tell me to sleep 8 hours a day too. It's okay, other people just mimic their doctor's concern and want to share some doctor knowledge. Appreciate their knowledge and agree or you can tell them what you're doing and expect some arguments or disapproval. They won't believe what you're trying to sell cuz you ain't no doctor. I could always stand up for myself and offer them my explanation and still feel good if they disapprove - at least I offered some different advice which is honestly beneficial.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> I would say that I am, indeed, rather adventurous, but I think if I ran into you in person I'd be impossibly quite and reserved. Yeah, having a giant hole in the middle makes it hard to get places :/ I like the ocean analogy though, I think it fits well.


Haha, analogy sounds better than a metaphor. Aw :squeeze maybe if we sit leaning back to back - we could start talking while feeling/grinding against each other... ahhhhh. :heart Then I will turn around and you can stare at me all you want cuz I will look in a different direction just in case. But don't worry, I won't be able to keep staring away for long, I'm gonna have to win the staring contest. Lol, giant hole in the middle. :rofl


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Haha, analogy sounds better than a metaphor. Aw :squeeze maybe if we sit leaning back to back - we could start talking while feeling/grinding against each other... ahhhhh. :heart Then I will turn around and you can stare at me all you want cuz I will look in a different direction just in case. But don't worry, I won't be able to keep staring away for long, I'm gonna have to win the staring contest. Lol, giant hole in the middle. :rofl


well, I so rarely find myself without words, but here I am...speechless. I dont know really know how to respond other than you'd probably make a great erotica writer lol


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> well, I so rarely find myself without words, but here I am...speechless. I dont know really know how to respond other than you'd probably make a great erotica writer lol


Oh, why thank you. I'm just trying to find some ways that 2 socially anxious people could interact without much discomfort, would definitely try the back to back grinding with someone for sure. I was thinking myself that I would make a great author of some sort, uhmm I'm not so much into erotica but I seem to have tons of good ideas regarding it hey. So, what were you asking on my dating thread, if I am for 'realzies', what do you mean?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Oh, why thank you. I'm just trying to find some ways that 2 socially anxious people could interact without much discomfort, would definitely try the back to back grinding with someone for sure. I was thinking myself that I would make a great author of some sort, uhmm I'm not so much into erotica but I seem to have tons of good ideas regarding it hey. So, what were you asking on my dating thread, if I am for 'realzies', what do you mean?


Your writing struck me as verisimilar, and I couldn't for the life of me figure out if you were actually being verisimilitudinous or if you were being completely forthright. I choose "realzies" as it was less accusatory lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Whenever I go to Costco I always spend like half the time I'm there trying to find the people I came with. I don't know how people can disappear in a building with such wide open space. It's like I'll be walking along with my mom or sister and I'll stop for 15 whole seconds to look at something and I look up and boom! They're gone. And I mean it's like they teleported to the other side of the store while I was looking down.

This in spite of the fact that I'm always expecting the spontaneous disappearance so I'm ready to walk fast and look in the adjacent isles on a moment's notice. Never works. When someone vanishes in Costco it takes me half an hour to find them. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> Your writing struck me as verisimilar, and I couldn't for the life of me figure out if you were actually being verisimilitudinous or if you were being completely forthright. I choose "realzies" as it was less accusatory lol


Oh, well read the description and then you'll see. I still don't get what you're asking though, wait it sounds more like Are You For Real Gurl? Well depends, since you live in Virginia then it could be friendship, I'm not in the position to fly all over the world just to be with someone, I have my own life here to figure out. But you can never deny that intense feeling when you connect with someone or a bunch of someones and you start visualizing so much that you could do to better your life so you could really meet them one day before you leave this world forever. That visualizing and the bunches of people you connect with surely nag at you very hard, you'll break at some point and you will really do the stuff, I ****ING WILL!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whenever I go to Costco I always spend like half the time I'm there trying to find the people I came with. I don't know how people can disappear in a building with such wide open space. It's like I'll be walking along with my mom or sister and I'll stop for 15 whole seconds to look at something and I look up and boom! They're gone. And I mean it's like they teleported to the other side of the store while I was looking down.
> 
> This in spite of the fact that I'm always expecting the spontaneous disappearance so I'm ready to walk fast and look in the adjacent isles on a moment's notice. Never works. When someone vanishes in Costco it takes me half an hour to find them. Every. Single. Time.


Haha that's funny, this usually happens when my dad isn't constantly checking his texts... that makes him slow so that's good, unless he has to find me. Our family seems to disappear faster when there's more family members together and they're not looking at their phones, especially in a huge store as Costco. I am okay if I do get lost, I just walk faster and look for them in every isle, it's crazy that they're actually searching for you too but from the opposite direction. Then it feels like those 2 people who are about to bump into each other but then they start dancing together in a loop until I see my family member and then I'm out of the loop.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Oh, well read the description and then you'll see. I still don't get what you're asking though, wait it sounds more like Are You For Real Gurl? Well depends, since you live in Virginia then it could be friendship, I'm not in the position to fly all over the world just to be with someone, I have my own life here to figure out. But you can never deny that intense feeling when you connect with someone or a bunch of someones and you start visualizing so much that you could do to better your life so you could really meet them one day before you leave this world forever. That visualizing and the bunches of people you connect with surely nag at you very hard, you'll break at some point and you will really do the stuff, I ****ING WILL!


lol I suppose, in my unique and round-a-about way, I was indeed asking Are You For Real Gurl. However, I wouldnt be so bold as to put myself in contention. I was more asking in general.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, what the heck is that in Costco that smells like cinnamon bread or something? Smells so amazing. I go in there and my nose just wants to guide me to the place that is making that smell but I can never quite find it. And then I get distracted by the light bulb isle. I think the source of the smell is somewhere just beyond where the light bulbs are but I am just drawn to light bulbs.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> lol I suppose, in my unique and round-a-about way, I was indeed asking Are You For Real Gurl. However, I wouldnt be so bold as to put myself in contention. I was more asking in general.


Oh, okay, I thought so. If I remember correctly, you had yourself in your avatar? Quite a babe. :wink2:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Also, what the heck is that in Costco that smells like cinnamon bread or something? Smells so amazing. I go in there and my nose just wants to guide me to the place that is making that smell but I can never quite find it. And then I get distracted by the light bulb isle. I think the source of the smell is somewhere just beyond where the light bulbs are but I am just drawn to light bulbs.


I bet that smell's from the food court? They sell these amazingly, delicious HUGE churros for $1, worth a try, HUGE pizza slices too, that's a definitely great place to gain more calories. I am okay eating there at the table even when it's crowded, everyone is leaving with their groceries and then they pass by the food court and are all like Oh Yummy Everyone Is Eating Let's Eat Here Too. Everyone is just minding their own eating business with their family, I am the only one who is staring at them honestly lol, especially if I spot several cute men.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Oh, okay, I thought so. If I remember correctly, you had yourself in your avatar? Quite a babe. :wink2:


lol yes, you have quite the memory. I would humbly suggest that it was nothing more than a flattering angle.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

novalax said:


> lol yes, you have quite the memory. I would humbly suggest that it was nothing more than a flattering angle.


Oh yes, the blue shirt you had on was it? ****! I was seeing you around and I was all like mmhmm mmmmm mmmmmmmm you know. It's fine lol, it was quite a flattering angle.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Oh yes, the blue shirt you had on was it? ****! I was seeing you around and I was all like mmhmm mmmmm mmmmmmmm you know. It's fine lol, it was quite a flattering angle.


lol well I'm glad that, if nothing else, it provided some eye candy


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel really bad when I sleep deprive myself these days, my anxiety is like super worse and I can't even make a damn phone call. ****ing weird, I can only feel better and calmer anxiety-wise when I do sleep now.


----------

